# Eyes are bloodshot after 5 hours of driving. Why?



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Last night I ended my night and drove into a gas station along the way home to refresh myself and such...

I looked in mirror and was horrified! My eyes are bloodshot.:









I'm trying to understand why after driving for 5 hours ride-share, my eyet get this way.

Here's the thing, I routinely drive 4-5 hours to visit family and friends in a nearby city, and when I arrive, my eyes are fine.

Could it be undiagnosed allergies? Could it be stress?

Anyone else have this problem?









(that's me wondering what happened to my professional career...)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

My eyes look like that when I drink and drive. You should probably take at least one short break during a five hour shift.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> My eyes look like that when I drink and drive.


yah, so what's going on here? that's the mystery.

are they just getting dry from the A/C?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> yah, so what's going on here? that's the mystery.
> 
> are they just getting dry from the A/C?


Yes a/c definitely irritates my eyes. With no pax I don't run a/c but crack the windows open.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yes a/c definitely irritates my eyes. With no pax I don't run a/c but crack the windows open.


Maybe I need to add eye drops and something like this to my kit:


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Allergies... irritation from the a/c ?
Try running with your air-recirculation on (assuming you have clean cabin-air filters).. when my allergies (or a pax’s) start acting up I do that it it always helps.. not only does it reduce the amount of dust/pollen in the air, it also increases the humidity which may help.
If still no joy, go see the medicine man... BUT, dont start using Visine type eyedrops - they only mask the symptoms and over time can make it worse.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

IERide said:


> Allergies... irritation from the a/c ?
> Try running with your air-recirculation on (assuming you have clean cabin-air filters).. when my allergies (or a pax's) start acting up I do that it it always helps.. not only does it reduce the amount of dust/pollen in the air, it also increases the humidity which may help.
> If still no joy, go see the medicine man... BUT, dont start using Visine type eyedrops - they only mask the symptoms and over time can make it worse.


Yeah, Visine is out. It never worked for me, always made things worse... but there's another kind which worked somewhat, but I forget the name.


----------



## Zentasia (May 12, 2018)

You're in Atlanta, could be our insane pollen. It's hotter so more a.c. use. A rough combo. Gel drops work better.

Could be pinkeye too, had any Worcestershire sauce lately?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Roto eye drops. The green bottle.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> always made things worse... but there's another kind which worked somewhat, but I forget the name.


Is it both eyes? Are they itchy or scratchy?

Stay away from clear eyes or visine, try a natural tear type of drop or an allergy drop...










I use these when my eyes bother me. They will burn a little bit the first time you use them but subsequent uses they don't, for me anyway.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Roto eye drops. The green bottle.


that's the name i trying to think of! thanks... and yes, the GREEN is important, because the blue is only sadomasochists.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Could be the cabin air filter needs to be replaced, those things get dirty pdq.

Then again, I suspect it's from all that crying. Stop looking at your earnings after each ride, that will help.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Whatever it is you need to get it fixed before a PAX accuses you of being drunk/high for a free ride credit.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Whatever it is you need to get it fixed before a PAX accuses you of being drunk/high for a free ride credit.


TOO LATE!

...that's what the dashcam is for.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> yah, so what's going on here? that's the mystery.
> 
> are they just getting dry from the A/C?


I really don't want to rain on your parade, and I know, believe me I really know, that Übering can at times be a lonely and stressful career, but it may be time to take stock and evaluate the amount of porn you are looking at during that 5 hour shift.

.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I really don't want to rain on your parade, and I know, believe me I really know, that Übering can at times be a lonely and stressful career, but it may be time to take stock and evaluate the amount of porn you are looking at during that 5 hour shift.
> 
> .


Yeah I would probably watch more but I have a lot of hot pax that deny they have interest in watching it with me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Last night I ended my night and drove into a gas station along the way home to refresh myself and such...
> 
> I looked in mirror and was horrified! My eyes are bloodshot.:
> 
> ...


Stop smoking ganja


----------



## Zentasia (May 12, 2018)

Rat said:


> Stop smoking ganja


Just switch to cocaine. But be careful, it can make you self-centered and aggressive. Bwahaha!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Zentasia said:


> Just switch to cocaine. But be careful, it can make you self-centered and aggressive. Bwahaha!


Yeah it's much better at keeping you alert.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Last night I ended my night and drove into a gas station along the way home to refresh myself and such...
> 
> I looked in mirror and was horrified! My eyes are bloodshot.:
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT! That may be from all the crying you're doing while doing Uber?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Pink eye. Prolly got it from a pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Point the air vents AWAY from your face.

Buy eyedrops.

You have " Dry Eye" Syndrome.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> yah, so what's going on here? that's the mystery.
> 
> are they just getting dry from the A/C?


Yes!! I either have to wear sunglasses with contacts in (during daytime) or regular glasses (as night) because with the A/C blowing, my exposed eyes get super red and dry. And I always need the A/C it seems- I hate the stuffy feeling in the car without it. And with windows down it just gets messy.

That looks itchy and painful - I'd try sunglasses always on in the day and even a pair of non-prescription clear glasses (for almost nothing at a drugstore or dollar store) during the day to protect those balls! EYE balls.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I have both allergies and issues with eyes and nasal passages drying out. Look into NeilMed nasal irrigation systems. One is a neti pot, and another one is a squeeze bottle. That will help you flush out some of the pollens and dirt and other irritants. Remember, a lot of times what happens in either the eye or the nose will relate to something going on in the other. Clear out the sinuses and nasal passages and keep them as comfortable as possible and it will help your eyes.

As far as eye drops, stay away from the medicated ones unless your eye doctor specifically recommend some. Go with the rewetting drops or lubricating drops that you will find in the contact lens section of the drug store or supermarket. My ophthalmologist has me using Refresh Optive. Even if you don't have problems with your eyes getting red, I kind of like the cooling effect they have on the eyeballs. Makes them feel clean, or something, I think. LOL


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Last night I ended my night and drove into a gas station along the way home to refresh myself and such...
> 
> I looked in mirror and was horrified! My eyes are bloodshot.:
> 
> ...


*It's the GANGA MAN!! *


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Are you driving at night or during inclement weather? Poor visibility on a long night can cause a lot of eyestrain that you wouldn't notice during a daytrip in clear weather.

Also the dry eyes bit is a good guess as well, particularly if you run the AC cranked in your face.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Pink eye. Prolly got it from a pax.


Might be, did you have extra crusty eyes when waking up?

Also you may have developed a kudos allergy lol


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Eye strain from trying to see the app when doing rideshare?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It’s maybe from staring at the phone while reading the map, etc.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FAKE NEWS! 
I found the eye photo on a page of Tabasco eye drop images.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tab...nbpZrbAhWD0VMKHWJrA-kQsAQIKQ&biw=1440&bih=807


----------

